# MMA Strategy/RPG games



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

I know this is a bit sad and everything but I've heard rumours that there are online mma RPGs and thought they'd be quite interesting to look into. I've tried the Deckagon game buts its too slow, too mathematical and once you've done the set things you need to do every week it just gets boring...

Does anyone know of any other games like this? I mean I've got fed up with Pride FC and UFC:Throwdown, I need a decent MMA game and I can't wait till the new one on PS3!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I know how you feel.. surprised sum1 over there doesnt make a big fantasy league based on ufc.

I know it doesnt fix the slow problem but it would still be cool.


----------



## archer808 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Online MMA Game*

Here's an online MMA game / simulator you might want to look at: Online MMA Game


----------

